# Coil Q&A



## Nightwalker (19/3/16)

Guys and gals. Pls let's answer in number sequence as questions asked.
Back story. I love my twisted coils.
I run dual coils 26g 2.5ID 10wraps in my Griffin. I can go bliksem high Watts if I want but stay at 40-50W. Coils gunk up in a day or two and I'm recoiling. I don't mind as I love building. But here are questions and hopefully I find my answers and others too.

1. Does the VG content cause more junk?
2 how often are you recoiling?
3. Is it sweet or earthy flavours u stick to.
4. What's you nic amount?
5. Do you wear underwear?
6. Do u dry burn your coils and rewick?
7. If u dry burn them, how many times?
8. Is it twisted coils or Clapton that junks up faster?
9. Do u TC?
10. If you TC, what wire are you using?
11. Do your coils last longer in TC?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PrenessaM (19/3/16)

1. Does the VG content cause more junk?

More the concentrates used, some high vg fruity juices will have less gunk that a lower vg tobacco juice 

2 how often are you recoiling?

Weekly , rewicking daily

3. Is it sweet or earthy flavours u stick to.

Sweet 

4. What's you nic amount?

3mg 

5. Do you wear underwear?

Of course ! 

6. Do u dry burn your coils and rewick?

Yes

7. If u dry burn them, how many times?

Till they are clean, I gentle brush off anything on the coils with the tweezer and if it's still "funky" then I recoil

8. Is it twisted coils or Clapton that junks up faster?

Twisted 

9. Do u TC?

Yes, but most prob only 1 of the 3 mods I'm rotating for the day

10. If you TC, what wire are you using?

Ni200

11. Do your coils last longer in TC?

Nope, but mainly because I keep changing them to find a new sweet spot

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/16)

Lol @Nightwalker - question 5
I thought I wasnt reading right
Had to read it again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (19/3/16)

Silver said:


> Lol @Nightwalker - question 5
> I thought I wasnt reading right
> Had to read it again


Hahahaha, I threw that in to make sure ppl were reading. Good spot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (19/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Guys and gals. Pls let's answer in number sequence as questions asked.
> Back story. I love my twisted coils.
> I run dual coils 26g 2.5ID 10wraps in my Griffin. I can go bliksem high Watts if I want but stay at 40-50W. Coils gunk up in a day or two and I'm recoiling. I don't mind as I love building. But here are questions and hopefully I find my answers and others too.
> 
> ...


1. Yes
2. Every 2nd day
3. Sweet
4. 6mg
5. Off course not, ultimate freedom from oppression.
6. Just build new coils with new wicks
7. As per 6
8. Claptons
9. Yebo
10. SS316L UD 26ga
11. Yup recoil and rewick every 4 days and not every 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/3/16)

1. Does the VG content cause more junk?
Not in my experience, but clear juices like menthols & fruits overall do better than the sweeter ones.

2 how often are you recoiling?
Re-wicking every few days, depending on taste. Coils might stay in though, just depends on how I feel about the current one & time on hand.

3. Is it sweet or earthy flavours u stick to.
Not a fan of earthy tastes, but I also stay away from too sweet. Menthol or Tart is a must in my rotation.
I think my tastebuds gets overloaded from vaping one flavor for too long.

4. What's you nic amount?
6mg. If no stock of 6 I'd settle for higher nic and not dilute it, but will not go lower than 6. 
I have gotten a few 0 nic flavors in some cases just to satisfy my curiosity on endangering the lives of people around me 

5. Do you wear underwear?
No, I'm very much a 'let it all hang loose' kinda guy - except when I go shopping with my boxers on.
Of course we all wear underwear - what sorta question is this 

6. Do u dry burn your coils and rewick?
Kanthal and Stainless might get a dry-burn if I'm lazy or I liked the flavor off the coil. If a coil looks like a clump of charcoal, 
I don't bother - wire is cheap. Nickel or TI should never get a dry-burn in my opinion, even in TC mode. Just dump it.

7. If u dry burn them, how many times?
Kanthal I kept for a month or so, unless I wanted a different coil. SS I'm not worried about as TC seems to be flaky when re-used.
Coils also get discarded if I want to try something else or if the previous coil(s) did not do it for me.

8. Is it twisted coils or Clapton that junks up faster?
Twisted seemed to gunk up faster than non-twisted. I used twisted 30G on my Billow as it worked better for me than single 26G.
Currently I'm using SS 26G on that as it's quite stiff too, so it's easy to re-wick. I don't drip much, but I have a dual clapton build in a dripper that does not see much action, but also does still look good after the amount of times used.

9. Do u TC?
Yup. It's a nice mindless vape. I only realize the tank is bone dry when the flavor drops off & I think the battery is flat. TC is a godsend on decks which is quite finicky with wicking, like the Subtank v1. Now I just don't really care about it any more - it just vapes like a dream.

10. If you TC, what wire are you using?
I used Ni which worked well, but I've moved to SS which is a tad more flaky, but the vape is still good. Best is I can use the SS for non-TC too so I only need to carry one spool with me instead of 2.

11. Do your coils last longer in TC?
No. Not because of external factors, but because I don't really use the same build every time. More turns, less turns, different IDs. It just depends on what I feel like doing next.

12. Why did you complete this 'survey' ?
It's all about question number 5 man...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/3/16)

*1. Does the VG content cause more junk?*

I dont really fond that the VG causes gunk build up. I find it comes from darker coloured juices and from NET tobaccoes. My Blackbird turns coils dark and leaves a whitish crust sometimes. It demolishes wicks quickly.

*2 how often are you recoiling?*

I used to leave coils for as long as 3 months but lately i am recoiling every few weeks because I discovered the taste was suffering on the older coils even after dry burning.

*3. Is it sweet or earthy flavours u stick to.*

I generally am a fruity menthol and tobacco vaper. But for review purposes I vape all other juices. I generally dont like vapes that are too sweet.

*4. What's you nic amount*?

12-18mg. 
18mg in the milder equipment usually MTL and 12mg in the lung hit department,

*5. Do you wear underwear*?

Lol, yes i do. 
But I am very upset about underwear because about 3 years ago Woolies discontinued my favourite model of underpants and replaced it with something I dont like. I have spoken to them about this but they say they cannot bring the older model back. This makes me very upset.

*6. Do u dry burn your coils and rewick?*

Yes I do. 
Sometimes I get the coil glowing slightly then finger off the power and run the coil through a thin stream of water under the tap. Helps remove some of the gunk.

*7. If u dry burn them, how many times?*

I dry burn every time I rewick. I used to dry burn for long making sure the coil glows red hot. But recently I just give it enough power to start changing colour then I back off.

I rewick once per Reo Grand bottle (5ml) 
On the Lemo1 I get about 20ml of juice (about 5 tankfuls) before needing to rewick
Same for the Subtank Mini

*8. Is it twisted coils or Clapton that junks up faster?*

Cant really say because i mainly use normal untwisted coils.

*9. Do u TC?*

No.

*10. If you TC, what wire are you using?*

NA

*11. Do your coils last longer in TC?*

NA but I believe coils can last longer with TC

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## shaunnadan (19/3/16)

Silver said:


> *5. Do you wear underwear*?
> 
> Lol, yes i do.
> But I am very upset about underwear because about 3 years ago Woolies discontinued my favourite model of underpants and replaced it with something I dont like. I have spoken to them about this but they say they cannot bring the older model back. This makes me very upset.



Have you tried to discuss this on their public forum? Perhaps open to discussion your dissatisfaction with their lack in delivery. Have you attempted to sew your own diy version ??? 

#yesIjustdidthat

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (19/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Have you tried to discuss this on their public forum? Perhaps open to discussion your dissatisfaction with their lack in delivery. Have you attempted to sew your own diy version ???
> 
> #yesIjustdidthat



Lol @shaunnadan - i kid you not, i was so upset about this development that I contacted a few people that eventually managed to find me some old stock in one of their remote stores and I bought several pairs. But you can only wash these items so many times before you have to toss them. I am dreading my next major underpants hunting mission.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/3/16)

@Silver, just go commando the next time round. You'll save some money and a few seconds every time you need to dress & undress. 

Word of warning for the gents saying no to Q #5 - If you have cats, be very careful if you are standing around in your PJs or boxer shorts while stirring some coffee or tea. Any movement attracts them from a mile away, dangly bits included.
Cotton may wick like a dream, but it offers zero protection

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## shaunnadan (19/3/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> @Silver, just go commando the next time round. You'll save some money and a few seconds every time you need to dress & undress.
> 
> Word of warning for the gents saying no to Q #5 - If you have cats, be very careful if you are standing around in your PJs or boxer shorts while stirring some coffee or tea. Any movement attracts them from a mile away, dangly bits included.
> Cotton may wick like a dream, but it offers zero protection


Comment of the day!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/3/16)

1. Does the VG content cause more junk? *Not for me, but the dessert juices junk up wicks for me.*
2 how often are you recoiling? *Drippers once a week, tanks 1 or 2 times a month*
3. Is it sweet or earthy flavours u stick to. *Tobacco and Citrus*
4. What's you nic amount? *3mg*
5. Do you wear underwear? *Have tried on occasion *
6. Do u dry burn your coils and rewick? *Yes on rebuilds and no on stock coils*
7. If u dry burn them, how many times? *Till it is clean*
8. Is it twisted coils or Clapton that junks up faster? *no idea, these builds don't seem to junk up, unless it's DDD or the like*
9. Do u TC? *Hardly ever, I like power*
10. If you TC, what wire are you using? *I have used SS with TC, not my cup of ...*
11. Do your coils last longer in TC? *Not enough experience*


----------

